# Yogurt on food.



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Last night i saw a post about fussy eaters. My dog was going through this stage and i was wondering what to change his feed to. He was on royal caine junior. I read a post about putting abit of probiotic yogurt on it so this morning i tried it couldn't believe it when he woofed it down. The same has happened tonight. So i would just like to say a big thankyou to the person who suggested it. This site is so useful.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's great for upset stomachs and for when they are on antibiotics to prevent upsets, but I hadn't heard of using it daily on food. Amazing what they like!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

my puppies have natural yoghurt ever day great for the bowel !!!! and mine !


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you put it on their food Janice, or feed it separately as a "treat"?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for this Debs as Beau likes frozen yoghurt in her Kong with apple, carrot etc mixed in with it but never thought to put it on her food as she has been a bit fussy lately! Will give it a go in the morning


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine have pro-biotic yoghurt on their kibble. They are fed twice a day.

I just buy Sainsburys own brand and they have 2 big tubs which last a week. Mind you one to two of their eve meals are chicken wings.

Monty loves to look up at me half way through with all yoghurt over his face- very cute.

Milly just scoffs without pausing so there is no chance of any going to waste with her


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I watched a vet programme recently and the vet had a selection of treats and snacks that were healthy for dogs and yoghurt was one of them,he said it was extremely good for them and they loved it too,guess what im getting my girls tommorrow....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Thank you for this Debs as Beau likes frozen yoghurt in her Kong with apple, carrot etc mixed in with it but never thought to put it on her food as she has been a bit fussy lately! Will give it a go in the morning


I like that idea!  Thanks!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Fabulous - thank you for this tip - Treacle continues to be fussypants - one day she loves it and the next I get the rolled eyes and trotting off to find something more interesting to eat [grass and leaves]
Thank you everyone x


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

mandym said:


> I watched a vet programme recently and the vet had a selection of treats and snacks that were healthy for dogs and yoghurt was one of them,he said it was extremely good for them and they loved it too,guess what im getting my girls tommorrow....


Does it have to be probiotic yoghurt? - I've got kids petit filous in my fridge or would this poison the dog


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Put the yoghurt on Beau's food this morning and evening and she ate almost all of it so thank you for this tip


----------

